# Einfügen einer Maske aus einer zweiten Quelle



## Sven Fischer (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

auch nach einigem Suchen habe ich leider keinen Lösungsansatz zu meinem "Problem" gefunden und ich hoffe das hier einige Profis mitlesen, die mir Hinweise geben können, wie ich mein Problem beheben kann.

zum Problem:

Ich habe eine Rendersequenz von 550 Bildern in 3dsMax erstellt und habe passend dazu den Alpha-Kanal (seperat) mit ausrendern lassen. Die Bildreihenfolge ist fortlaufend numerisch bezeichnet, ebenso wie die Alphakanäle, die im Namen nur ein A- aufweisen.

Folgende Schritte müssten in Photoshop nun irgendwie automatisiert werden, um mir die händische Arbeit zu ersparen:
- Bild 00n und Bild_A-00n öffnen. 
- In Bild 00n eine Ebenenmaske erstellen. 
- Bild_A_00n in die Maske kopieren.
- Bild_00n als png abspeichern.

Diese Reihenfolge wiederholend für alle 550 Bilder.

Danke für eure Hilfe
Gruss Sven


----------



## Another (5. Juli 2013)

Hey,

über automatisieren geht das denke ich mal nicht, aber ggf. über scripten. Das ist hier Martins Gebiet.

Aber: Darf man erfahren wie du vorhast generell weiter vorzugehen? Solltest du die Szene später eh in After Effects weiterverarbeiten könntest du dir diesen Schritt sparen, da du die Maske dort als Luma-Matte verwenden könntest.

(Alternativ hätte ich noch vorgeschlagen die Szene direkt als .tga / .png / .rpf mit Alpha rauszurendern, aber ich weiß ja nicht was du vorhast, bzw. wie die Szene aufgebaut ist.)


----------



## Sven Fischer (5. Juli 2013)

Hi,

ist für ein Studienprojekt und es soll tatsächlich nachher in After-Effects in Szene gebracht werden. Das werd ich direkt mal testen, danke für den Hinweis 

Ich habe es mit speichern als PNG bzw TGA versucht, allerdings werden "die Übergangspixel" einen Pixel zu weit aussen angefangen, so dass ich immer einen farbigen "Kontur-Rand" habe, den ich nicht haben möchte. Bei den ausgerenderten V-Ray-Alphas ist das nicht der Fall, aber ich da überfragt, warum das so ist.

habs gerade auch neben dem Schreiben getestet, vielen vielen Dank, hast mir Stunden von Arbeit erspart 

Grüsse Sven


----------



## Another (5. Juli 2013)

Hey,

das mit den "Übergangspixeln" kommt daher, dass es Unterschiede in den Alphakanälen gibt, straight und premultiplied, und was du AFX sagst, wie es die Footagen interpretieren soll. Danach kann man ja mal googlen.

Solltest du nun bspw. deine separate Alpha-Maske als Sequenz vorliegen haben, und mittels Luma-Matte die andere Sequenz freigestellt haben, aber dennoch einen dunkel Halo-Effekt sehen (den dunklen Rand), kannst du dies nachträglich u.a. so entgegenwirken: Klicke beide Sequenzen in der Timeline an und füge sie zu einer Unterkomposition zusammen (ohne eine neue Komposition dafür zu öffnen), Klicke diese erzeugte Ebene (Unterkomposition 1) an, und gehe auf 'Effekte' > 'Kanäle' > 'Farb-Matte entfernen'. Dadurch sollte es hübscher wirken. (Alternativ kann man auch etwas mit der Tonwertkorrektur in der SW-Maske nachhelfen..)

LG,
Another


----------

